# 2-Person STL Herf (pics)



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

My wife had to go to St. Louis this weekend, so we decided to make a weekend out of it. Since she was going to be busy all day on Saturday, I got to thinking about good ways to spend my time. Sure I could have gotten caught up with some work I had to do; but why do that when Hollywood (Dave) is only a couple of hours away??? After about 10 seconds of discussion, we decided it was herf time! 

Upon Dave's arrival, we went out in search of a location. First we tried a casino, at which I forgot to take a pic. Strangest casino either of us had ever been to: there was no place to sit and smoke. So ... we walked up the road to the Landing and found a relatively quiet sports bar that would suffice. 

We grabbed a couple of beers and ordered a light bite to eat. This is Dave with his quesadilla, blue cheese dressing, and bowl of blue cheese. 



After I had a Monte 2005EL he bombed me with, and he had a RASS I bombed him with, we started our two person PPP. Here are a couple of pics of the 1942 cigar we smoked:





The other cigar in our PPP was a 2005 SCdlH Oficios. Here's a couple of pics of me lighting it:





Continued in the next post....


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Man, that is a lot of blue cheese! :r :r

I just heard on the news there is a blue cheese shortage, now I know why. :r

That got me thinking, how does blue cheese and cigars actually taste? I would think they wouldn't be the greatest combo.  :r

Looks like you guys had a good time, that is for sure.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

(Continued from above....)

Here's a close-up of the Oficios after we got it going for just a bit:



The real highlight (as I've already posted) was that 1942 cigar. Damn that was tasty. Here are a couple of shots of Dave and I smoking it. 





We finished the day with a 2006 HDM Palmas Extra that, despite being on the mild and young side, was a very tasty way to end the day. 

Dave was also kind enough to bomb the heck out of me with the aforementioned Monte, a pair of Rafael Gonzalez Panetelas Extras, recent German release Por Larranaga, and a couple of pouches of pipe tobacco. Mmmmmm....



All in all, It was a delightful way to spend a few hours. I only wish we would have had more time to chill, smoke, and eat. Next time, Dave. Next time. That said, thanks for all the tasty treats and the good time hanging out!!! We'll have to do it again soon ... and perhaps with more peeps. :ss 

~d.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is some yello cello.

Looks like you guys herfed holywood style with extra Blue Cheeze !!

Looks like Dave was enjoying his food and the cigars you guys chose looked great.

Thanks for the pics. Glad you guys had a blast.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I see How it is Darrel, Dave is good enough to herf w/ but not the MoBsters.... You are the worst kind of person!  jk man...looks like you two had a great time, and sure did share some good smokes


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

King James said:


> I see How it is Darrel, Dave is good enough to herf w/ but not the MoBsters.... You are the worst kind of person!  jk man...looks like you two had a great time, and sure did share some good smokes


I knew this would happen. :r It doesn't mean I love you any less, Jim.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

any herf is a good one...

even a st. louis, no pics at the casino, bleu cheese, two man herf.

nicely played, professor (and hollywood)


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Damn we had a great time and some great smokes!!

That Blue Cheese was tasty, too!! :r 

I'll post a pic of my bomb Darrel hit me with and a few more notes as soon as the kids are asleep!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sounds like a great time!!


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I knew I smelled something good blowing in from across the river.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Sucks I missed this...PM me next time you're around.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Sucks I missed this...PM me next time you're around.


If you would ever answer the Bling Phone or return your messages; you might have known!?!?:fu :r

We'll do it again soon for sure!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Looks like a great time..thanks for the pics!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

hollywood said:


> If you would ever answer the Bling Phone or return your messages; you might have known!?!?:fu :r
> 
> We'll do it again soon for sure!


:tpd:

Let's plan for some kind of STL get-together this summer. I'll only be in the midwest for so long; so I'd like to go out with a bang! :ss

~d.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Got to drive up to StL for a few hours to meet Darrel for some herfing Saturday(as you know). Darrel posted pics of a few little things I hit him with; but he failed to mention his bombing action!! Here's the damage!



The little bar was the Fiesty Bulldog; and man the quesadilla was so good! It was a Black & Blue steak quesadilla with a side of Blue chees crumbles and Blue cheese dressing!!:dr And NO I didn't actually eat all of that Blue cheese ...... most, but not all! 

We rocked on some good smokes for sure. The RASS was great, the Officios shows SO much promise for the future, and that '42 Josa Garcia was out of this world!! So glad to have shared them all with great company!!

Next round we will definitely be rounding up more local folks to come join us!!:ss


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm not local, but I'm close enough.  

Glad you guys had a good time, smoking and bombing each other.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Sounds like you 2 had a great time. Nothing wrong with a 2 man herf, thanks for the pics.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

It looks like you 2 had a nice time :ss great smokes by the way o


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

should have let me know guys,

would have been a 3 person herf then

in the future always let me know if your gonna be in stl area
i go there often and i know it like the back of my hand

k


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Good to see you fellas getting together face to face!!

I bet there were some lies told there!! hehehehe

And thanks very much for not inviting me either!!!!! I'll remember that!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

drill said:


> should have let me know guys,
> 
> would have been a 3 person herf then
> 
> ...


Will certainly give you a heads-up next time! Just plain wasn't thinking!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks like two great Gorillas had a helluva great time!!

Darrel, hope you didn't forget your lighter.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Looks like fun yall! Dave i'm glad to see your face all healed up!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Sweet, great BOTL & great smokes. The only way to go!


----------



## gwnga (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks like y'all had a great herf! Looks like some great, well aged smokes as well!:cb


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

hollywood said:


> If you would ever answer the Bling Phone or return your messages; you might have known!?!?:fu :r
> 
> We'll do it again soon for sure!


It was a bad weekend to get away anyway. I had meetings all day Friday & Saturday so I wasn't able to really get away. Next time!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> It was a bad weekend to get away anyway. I had meetings all day Friday & Saturday so I wasn't able to really get away. *Next time!*


NO QUESTION!!:ss


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

hollywood said:


> NO QUESTION!!:ss


Yeah (No)...(not) in like...2 weeks. :ss


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Yeah (No)...(not) in like...2 weeks. :ss


Yes!! I am so NOT ready!!:ss


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks like fun! Thanks for sharing the experience with us.(I'm soooo jealous)


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Looks like fun! Thanks for sharing the experience with us.(I'm soooo jealous)


If we're ever in the same neck of the woods, we *have* to herf!!!


----------

